# Heimkinosystem (5.1?)



## Christian_LOXT (21. April 2012)

Servus!

Nachdem ihr mir vor ein paar Monaten sehr kompetent bei der Zusammenstellung meines PC´s geholfen habt wende ich mich wieder an euch. Dieses Mal geht es um ein Heimkinosystem 

Hier sind mal alle Daten die ich denke die für euch wichtig sein könnten:

Zu beschallende Fläche:

4.62 Meter x 3.30 Meter ==> ca 15 m² 

Daher ist 5.1 das wahrscheinlich sinnvollste oder?

Budget: bis ca. 600€
Geräte die angeschlossen werden müssen: Sat-Receiver (HDMI) PS3 (HDMI)

Sonst fällt mir mal auf die schnelle nicht ein  Wenn ihr noch Information braucht meldet euch bitte 

Danke! 

LG 

Christian


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2012)

Hm knapp aber es müßte gehen. Da wäre zb der Receiver und dazu zb Canton Movie, Klipsch HD Theater 500 oder das quadral Aluma nur mal so als 1. Anlauf


----------



## Sixxer (22. April 2012)

Klipsch ist ja sowas von


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

ich würde da ein komplett system von teufel empfehlen. die klingen sehr gut und haben richtig druck 

Lautsprecher Teufel - Lautsprecher, Heimkino und HiFi

guck mal entweder utner PC, da gibts einige günstigere systeme, oder unter heimkino, da sind 600euro aber auch eher die utnere grenze  aber für das geld gibts auf jeden fall was vernünftiges


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Das sehe ich bei Teufel eher nicht. Gerade wenn man mehrere Geräte betreiben will gibt es nix besseres wie einen Receiver mit gescheiten Boxen, und selbst in dem Preisbereich haben die auch nix besseres im Angebot


----------



## Low (22. April 2012)

Den Denon den der Dr Vorgeschlagen hat + http://www.hifitest.de/test/lautsprecher_surround/wharfedale-crystal_3-serie_3260.php#


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2012)

Dort fehlt dann nur ein Sub. Generell empfehle ich sowieso einen Hörtest im Vorfeld


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2012)

du könntest auch einen yamaha rx verstärker und boxen einzeln kaufen. kommt auch klasse, wird aber mit 600€ verdammt knapp ... ich würde dann empfehlen, für hinten JBL control one zu nehmen. dann gute stereo-boxen als mains und irgendnen center. und einen guten aktiv-subwoofer. aber trotzdem würde ich vermuten, dass es dann locker 800€werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2012)

Ich bin eher für einen Boxenhersteller, damit es homogener klingt. Aus meinen Anfangstagen kann ich sagen das so etwas nicht besonders klang. Ich denke jetzt sollte eh erstmal der TE sich zu Wort melden.


----------



## dr.goodwill (23. April 2012)

Morgen,

Muss es denn unbedingt nen Markenteil sein?

Ja, ich weis, die hören sich alle gut an und Musik sollte schon gut klingen  aber müssen es echt 600€ sein? Da wurde ich lieber mit nen paar Jungs weg fliegen

Ok, zum Thema: habe ne bescheidene Anlage von der nicht wirklich bekannten Firma Mohr. Für meine 16 m² reicht es locker und Druck ist es auch alle male.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2012)

Bei 5.1 ist da sogar schon knapp, und solche Fertiganlagen klingen meist grauenhaft und die Anschlußvielfalt ist da auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## danysahne333 (24. April 2012)

Mit dem Denon Receiver ist man doch schön mal gut beraten! Jetzt noch ein passendes 5.1 Boxensystem dazu, für 400 Euro sollte man da schon was passendes finden.


----------



## wiesel_77 (26. April 2012)

ganz ehrlich, dass sinnvollste meiner Meinung nach ist KEIN 5.1 auf 15m²

da würde ich mir einen Receiver/Verstärker holen 2 ordentliche Standlautsprecher dazu und glücklich werden.
Wenn es das Budget hergibt noch einen Subwoofer und fertig.
Auf 15m² muss bei einem 5.1 System alles passen, perfekte Sitzposition usw sonst kommt der ganze Effektkram nicht wirklich zum tragen. Und mit laut ist da auch nciht viel da sonst die ganzen Effekte einfach nur ein großer Schall-mischmasch ergeben 

Ich hab beides probiert, einen haufen Geld versenkt und bin nun selbst auf gut 35m² meinem 2.2 System treu geblieben.

Soll jetzt nciht heißen dass 5.1 immer ******* sein muss, aber vielleicht ist es dir eine überlegung wert auch über alternativen nach zu denken 

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Als Filmfan kommt man um 5.1 nicht herum und mit etwas Geschick bei der Boxenwahl klingt es auch sogar in kleineren Räumen brauchbar. Erstmal sollte sich der TE melden


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

ich denke aber, dass in kleinen räumen auch fertige systeme ausreichen. teufel, bose, etc ... haben da nette lösungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Gegen ein richtiges System stinken die nicht an, auch fehlt bei den Komplettlösungen sehr oft die Anschlußvielfalt


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

kommt auf das "richtige" system an  natürlich kann ich mit einzelteilen besseres bauen, aber es gibt schon sehr gute komplettsysteme, und wir wollen hier ja auch nicht das bestmögliche sondern das sinnvollste mit dem besten P/L-verhältnis finden  und bei den namhaften herstellern gibts auch genügend anschlüsse. da werden die verstärker ja meist mit ins subwoofer-gehäuse gebaut, und ich habe schon einige gesehen die genauso viele anschlussmöglichkeiten hatten wie ein normaler verstärker um 300 €. 

hier mal mit externem verstärker 
Concept E 400 Digital Media "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Dolle Wurst nichtmal HDMI, das Ding ist eher von Gestern


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

wofür hdmi?  

ich glaube ein optischer eingang reicht auch aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Kopierschutz, auch die ganzen BR Standards würden fehlen. Bei den Mickerboxen würde mir aber auch der Mttenbereich fehlen. Ich habe selber schon genug von diesen " Anlagen " besessen und gehört


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

ich finde, dass die im verhältnis zum preis ganz gut sind.  natürlich gehts besser, aber dann wirds halt teurer 

und ich denke ne bessere übertragung als über nen optischen eingang gibts auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Soll erstmal der TE sich melden und uns seine Meinung sagen.
Klar kann es teuer werden aber dafür hat man auch lange was davon, meine Boxen haben mittlerweile 15 Jahre auf dem Buckel und den Besuch muss ich immer noch rausprügeln


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

stimmt, zur lösungsfindung ist hier seine meinung nötig 

klar, wenn man mehr geld investiert, bekommt man noch viel besseres. angenehm dabei ist, auch dass der technische fortschritt bei hifi nicht ganz so schnell ist und die sachen lange nutzbar bleiben. auch der verschleiß hält sich bei gutem umgang in grenzen. 

ich selber habe zur zeit einen alten yamaha rx v2090. der hat leider noch keine digitalen anschlüsse, aber davon mal abgesehen fällt mir nichts ein was mir fehlt  die boxen daran wechseln ab und an, da ich gerade kein geld habe um mal was vernünftiges zu holen, und kleine boxen einfach nicht lange daran halten. das hat aber mehr mit dem umgang zu tun


----------



## danysahne333 (26. April 2012)

HDMI Eingang sollte imho schon am Receiver zu finden sein, sonst schaut man spätestens dann in die Rühre, wenn man über den (HT)PC verbunden ist und HD-Tonspuren übertragen möchte.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2012)

irgendwie habe ich noch immer ein problem damit euch zu verstehen ...  die übertragung über coaxial ist noch besser als über hdmi ?!    notfalls muss dann halt ne vernünftige soka her.  und vom kabelmanagement fange ich mal garnicht erst an


----------



## danysahne333 (26. April 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> die übertragung über coaxial ist noch besser als über hdmi ?!


 
Nein, HDMI ist die beste Lösung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Auch würde ich aus heutiger Sicht nicht auf Dolby True HD und DTS HD Master Audio verzichten wollen was sich Digital halt nur per HDMI übertragen läßt. Kopierschutz erwähnte ich schon?


----------



## k.meier (26. April 2012)

@stryke 7: Ich hab ja auch wegen gebrauchten überlegt , und die Frage stellte sich mir auch ob optisch nicht auch reicht. Desweiteren frag ich mich, wie die das mit den Chinchanschlüssen auf 5.1 machen. Da wird wahrscheinlich das Audiosignal von -Stereo einfach aufgeblasen, ob man da Unterschiede war nimmt?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Cinch wäre Analog wie zb Dolby Pro Logic, AC3 wäre zb per opt. Toslink oder dig. Coax realisierbar. Bei Cinch zb sind die Signale auf den Stereokanälen drauf, wobei die Rückkanäle dort Mono sind. Also ein ein Kanal für Rear und der andere wäre für den Center


----------



## k.meier (26. April 2012)

@Dr. Bakterius: Ich find das super das mir das endlich mal wer erklären kann. Ohne ewig dafür googlen zu müssen. Die Frage is aber? welche sich mir auch stellt, hört man da so die Unterschiede bei einer HIfi Anlage?. Oder besser gesagt sollte man unbedingt drauf achten bei Anschaffung das HDMI unbedingt dabei ist?. Und wenn ich Blueray, Fernseher und Computer und media Box von a1 drüber ansteuern will, brauch ich (da hab ich gelesen , es gibt Hdmi in und out). 4 Anschlüsse? mit den 3 Geräten fahrt ma aufs in und auf out dann den Fernseher?

lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Einen Unterschied vom herkömmlichen Dolby zu Dolby Digital hört man da alleine schon die Rückkanäle Stereo sind und alle Kanäle das volle Tonspektrum abdecken ( 20 - 20000 Hz ). HDMI sollte mittlerweile Standard sein, das Signal ist nicht Verlustbehaftet wie bei True HD / DTS HD und wegen dem HDPC Kopierschutz ( soll das abgreifen digitaler Signale verhindern ) quasi Pflicht ( ansonsten wird kein Dolby ausgegeben sondern PCM ). 
Richtig man kann 3 Geräte verbinden und geht per HDMI Out auf den Fernseher raus was wohl dem Koperischutz geschuldet ist


----------



## k.meier (27. April 2012)

sorry wenn ich nochmal lästig bin, aber konkret bedeutet das, kein Hdmi--kein Blueray Player?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2012)

k.meier schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich nochmal lästig bin, aber konkret bedeutet das, kein Hdmi--kein Blueray Player?



Nein es geht schon nur die Qualität bleibt möglicherweise etwas auf der Strecke


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2012)

ja, zur bild-übertragung solltest du hdmi wählen.


----------



## Christian_LOXT (27. April 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten! Jetzt wird mal mit dem Daddy diskutiert  Er zahlt ja schließlich den Spaß.... Habt ihr gute Subwoffer die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2012)

Bei quasi jedem vorgestelltem Lautsprechersystem ( bis auf Wharfdale ) sind die Subs schon dabei.


----------



## Christian_LOXT (27. April 2012)

Genau deswegen mein ich ja  Weil in die Wharfdales hab ich mich verliebt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2012)

Ok, woher sollte ich es auch wissen. Hier mal ein paar Subs vom gleichen Hersteller


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2012)

ich würde dir empfehlen, den fettesten zu nehmen  alles andere macht doch keinen spaß 


(achtung , nur mäßig qualifizierter beitrag )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2012)

Ich würde da eher die Raumgröße einfließen lassen, und selbst ein kleinerer Sub dürfte reichen um die Unterstützung zu bieten


----------



## Stryke7 (28. April 2012)

ein größerer subwoofer klingt vor allem auch besser.  mit einer größeren membran lassen sich einfach tiefere und druckvollere bässe darstellen.  und ich würde auch wirklich raten, nicht zu wenig leistung zu nehmen, da gerade wenns etwas lauter wird das menschliche ohr die bässe ziemlich ausblendet und der subwoofer deshalb deutlich mehr angehoben muss als die mitten, damit es gleichmäßig klingt.  in kleinerem maßstab gilt übrigens das gleiche für höhen.


hier mal grafisch:
http://www.baunetzwissen.de/imgs/27693189_2bb47fa196.jpg


----------



## mAiKrOo (2. Mai 2012)

Generell hast du recht. Aber je kleiner der Raum, desto mehr Probleme kann der "Riesensub" auch verursachen. Aus diesem Grund ist weniger manchmal mehr.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Mai 2012)

stimmt, zum beispiel klirrende vitrinen-scheiben


----------



## Timsu (2. Mai 2012)

Naja 8 oder 10 Zoll ist ja noch lange kein "Riesensub". Da hat man in noch keinem Raum Probleme


----------

